# Remote Medical



## O 2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anybody work for them? I am most curious about their Remote Area Paramedic/EMT positions . . . though I am also curios about instruction.


----------



## MrsFlightMedic (Nov 24, 2010)

My husband knows the CEO very well, and good friends with one of the remote medics there.  What exactly do you want to know?  My husband's good friend who he had worked with in Iraq currently works on a Norwegian Ship and is a NREMT-P.


----------



## uminchu (Dec 22, 2010)

*Acceptable Paramedic Training*

Hi Mrs Flight Medic,

     I am very interested in the organization, I am planning on taking their Wilderness Upgrade course in February.  I am currently researching obtaining my paramedic through fire training division, an organization based out of Texas.  I have read that their program integrates a highly demanding classroom online with hands on rotations in hospitals and ambulances.  How does Remote Medical feel about online paramedic programs?

Thanks in advance


----------

